#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  What do you think about AI 'Thinking Machines'?

## Bhavya

For most of us, artificial intelligence (AI) refers to the applications and tools that help us to do our work faster and effective. At present, Artificial Intelligence is one of the leading development trends in the tech industry. Now researchers are experimenting on the idea of thinking machines which can replicate certain functions of the human brain. Guys, What do you think about AI 'Thinking Machines'? Are the AI 'Thinking Machines' able to think in real?

----------

